# DeWalt Compressor won't build up



## bunklash (Feb 25, 2007)

I was given a DeWalt 4 gallon hand-carry air compressor that won't build up pressure. Air constantly bleeds from what the parts listng calls the cold start valve. This valve is threaded into the air tank and has a line from the compressor output and a line to the power cut-off switch assembly. Plugging the bleed port makes no difference, so I don't think it is the cause of not building up, but I'm lost. Does anybody by chance have any ideas for me?
Thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

All I can tell ya is that we had a problem with one of our heavier duty framing compressors that sounds similar to yours and it turned out to be a control component (Covered under warranty). Either way, I suggest that you call around and do some web searching to find a place that you can bring the unit in for service....


----------



## bunklash (Feb 25, 2007)

*Found it!*

Turns out SOMEBODY :whistling2: didn't get the exhaust valve positioned properly after they had the head off. Fixed that, now it works like a champ:thumbup: .
BTW, thanks for having a good forum, I'll be back I'm sure.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Congrats on an 'affordable' fix ..... :wink:


----------



## Chaby (Jul 22, 2010)

*Exhaust Valve?*

Hi Bunklash. You *Found it!*
Turns out SOMEBODY :whistling2: didn't get the exhaust valve positioned properly after they had the head off. Fixed that, now it works like a champ:thumbup: .

I have the same situation. A Dewalt compressor given to me. However, I'm not sure what you mean by the exhaust valve positioned properly. Do I have to take the motor apart? I have no problem do it, as long as I know what to look for. I looked at the Dewalt compressor diagram, but can't find the exhaust valve. If you could help, it would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bunklash (Feb 25, 2007)

If you'll notice, this thread was from early 2007, past my memory capacity. By exhaust valve, I mean the valve that routes the compressd air from the cylinder to the tank (reciever). I had ordered and installed new parts that came to about $80 if I remember. Does your motor turn when turned on? Can you hear any air being pumped? Can you email me a link to the diagrams? Send me your model number. I'll be happy to help all I can, I just need more info. 
Let me know if you want my email address.
Bunky Jones


----------

